# Canine Diabetes



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Good article and I thought I'd get Carol back in the groove and field any questions on this topic . http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/canine-diabetes-prevention-and-treatment/


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

where are you Carol?


----------

